# We have made a difference



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to a few dedicated hobbyist from this forum and planted tnak we have made a difference today in children lives. The 12 gallon JBJ nano tank was delivered and set-up at the St. Agatha school in milton, MA. A local hobbyist has agreed to be the keeper and will keep us updated on this project. We still need funding to finish our goal of $200.00 to pay for the tank. Once again thank you donors for being kind enough to help us make a difference. 
wilma


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love to see a px. Nothing like smiling faces to get others involved. Maybe the "keeper" can snap a few next time she/he's out.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

The keeper is going back to take pics of the tank with the children and we will be posting these pics. I too am excited to be able to place faces with the project. When we started this project and after considerable thought and testing the nano tanks, we came to realize what a great way to get tanks in schools, not just here in west virginia but all over the us. This is our second placement. The first was in Harker Heights, Texas. we shipped the tank from here and all went well. I am hoping that we can continue to keep out Adopt-A-Tank project going. we provide, aquatic creatures, food, heater, extra light bulb, plant fertilizer, dechlor, timer, electric cord supplies, instructions and a we try to connect a hobbyist near by that can be the keeper of the tank. All is done by volunteer. 
wilma


----------

